# INTERPOLCOM Presents....Asian Martial arts Showdown



## LAKANPOPOT (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi guys! I hope we can invite you all to come to the
ASIAN MARTIAL ARTS SHOWDOWN in Sacramento CA on Feb. 7 
It will be from 845am to 5PM.

INTERPOLCOM IS THE INTERNATIONAL POLICE COMMISTION.

In participation to do demonstrations are the following groups:
Moore's Karate
Dragon Fire Martial arts
Reave's Academy of Martial arts
Doce Pares Int'L
POLTECH combat group
Robinson's Taekwondo
Filipino martial arts of Dexter Labanong
Elk Grove martial arts 
Liner's Karate

YOu can get the tickets from me call me at 707-644-3873 or at the door. Cost $10.00

the event will be at the Sierra Arden United church of Christ
Pilgrim Hall
890 Cor Northrop/Morse Ave. 
Sacrameto CA 95864

Let's help them out. 

Thanks


----------



## bart (Feb 2, 2004)

Kuntawman...did you hear about this? Seems like I'm out of the loop. $10 seems cool. Is there a schedule of when the FMA groups are going to demo?


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Feb 3, 2004)

Here you go Bart,
845am Parade of colors
9am intro by Lt. Gen Joe Nuega
920 Robinson's taekwondo
940 LA Karate Assoc
10am Filipino martial arts
1020 Dragon MA
1040 POLTECH combat group
11 Cultural dance
12 lunch
1pm Moore's karate
120 Elk grove's ma
140 dragon Fire MA II
2pm Reave's Academ of MA
220pm Doce Pares INTL
240 Law enforcement presentation
3pm Finale
4 closing


----------



## bart (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope to see you there.


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 4, 2004)

hi bart,
sorry i didnt respond right away.

i did hear about the demo, but then they didnt have a date. i didnt find until now. i will be there and i will bring some of my students. see you saturday


----------

